
Proposal to Add Apple II Chars, PETSCII, ATASCII, Teletext, etc to Unicode [pdf] - rbanffy
https://www.unicode.org/L2/L2018/18275-terminals-prop.pdf
======
informatimago
I'd also want MacRoman (and other Mac encodings) -specific characters
including the Apple logo in unicode!

If there's shit emojis, why not for-profit companies logo?

